

Ask HN: Looking for lead gen SaS - iamchmod

Having built lead gen software, that is software to collect leads(info) off forms, stick in DB, then send various bits of data out via soap/post to other servers based on filters etc. There has to be a company that is doing this as SaS as opposed to me recreating it again. Any suggests or recommends? so far I have only found something like leadmesh.com. I need something that I can collect and push millions of records into and then filter out where the data gets posted/sold to etc.
======
ares2012
Hubspot (<http://hubspot.com>) has made a pretty big business out of leadgen,
but only for certain vectors.

